# κλαίνε τον σκεπαρνοσκοτωμένο



## nickel (Jun 4, 2010)

Το σκεπάρνι είναι παμπάλαια λέξη, βαστάει η σκούφια της από _σκέπαρνον_ σε Όμηρο και Σοφοκλή. Προκαλεί κάποιους πονοκέφαλους σε όσους έχουν τάση στα σαρδάμ, οπότε δεν λείπουν τα *_σκερπάνια_ από το διαδίκτυο.

Μεταφράζεται (κοπιάρω από LSJ και Κοραή):
(LSJ, *το σκέπαρνον, ο σκέπαρνος*) carpenter's axe, adze, for hewing and smoothing the trunks of trees, different from the πέλεκυς (felling-axe or hatchet)

(Κοραής) μαραγκού, οικοδόμου • εργαλείο = adze, lath-hammer
(ως φρ) _καμαρώνει σαν γύφτικο σκεπάρνι_ (προφ) = to show off, to give oneself airs, to strut, to preen oneself on sth: _Αγόρασε καινούργιο αυτοκίνητο και καμαρώνει σα γύφτικο σκεπάρνι! = He bought a new car and is showing off!_

Χωριστό λήμμα:
*καμαρώνει σα(ν) γύφτικο σκεπάρνι* φρ
= to give oneself airs, to be vainglorious: _Με τα καινούργια της ρούχα η Μαιρούλα καμάρωνε σαν γύφτικο σκεπάρνι. = Mary gave herself airs in her new clothes._

Εμένα τώρα με ενδιαφέρει ο *σκεπαρνοσκοτωμένος*, που τον θυμήθηκα χτες από ένα μεταφραστικό ερώτημα. Θυμάμαι αμυδρότατα ένα παιδικό παραμύθι (που διάβασα παιδί, οπότε καταλαβαίνετε τον υπερθετικό τού «αμυδρότατα»). Ψάχνω να βρω το παραμύθι και βλέπω ότι (πρέπει να) είναι το _Clever Elsie_ των αδελφών Γκριμ. Λέει εκεί, ανάμεσα στις πολλές κουραστικές επαναλήψεις:
Then ever Εlsie began to weep and said, "If I get Hans, and we have a child, and he grows big, and we send him into the cellar here to draw beer, then the pick-axe will fall on his head and kill him." Then she sat and wept and screamed with all the strength of her body, over the misfortune which lay before her.​
Στα ελληνικά βλέπω ότι το παραμύθι έχει μεταφραστεί με τον τίτλο *Έλσα η ξύπνια*.

Ερωτήματα:
Έχω δίκιο ότι από εκεί προέρχεται η έκφραση «κλαίνε τον σκεπαρνοσκοτωμένο»;
Σημαίνει «θρηνώ πρόωρα για κάτι που μπορεί να συμβεί, μπορεί και όχι»; 
Και πώς θα μεταφραζόταν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2010)

Η μικρή σας γερμανική παρέμβαση:

Το παραμύθι των αδελφών Γκριμ die kluge Else (_KHM 34_, από τη β' έκδοση) ανήκει στις κωμικές ιστορίες ή φάρσες (γερμ. Schwank). Ανάλυση και σχόλια του παραμυθιού στο πιο πάνω λήμμα της γερμανοβίκης.

Πλήρης κατάλογος των παραμυθιών των α/φών Γκρίμ εδώ.

Θα έβαζα και καμιά όμορφη σκαναρισμένη εικόνα αλλά ποιος ξέρει σε ποιο μπαούλο/ράφι/ντουλάπι/χαρτόκουτο είναι καταχωνιασμένη η παλιά μου εικονογραφημένη έκδοση... :)


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 4, 2010)

Αυτό ακριβώς το παραμύθι θυμάμαι να μου διηγείται όταν ήμουν μικρός η γιαγιά μου, ως σκεπαρνοσκοτωμένο. ("Και δώσ' του και κλαίγανε το σκεπαρνοσκοτωμένο" -- μόνο που στη δική μου βερσιόν είναι ουδέτερο "*το *σκεπαρνοσκοτωμένο"). Και θυμάμαι πάντα να έχει την έννοια όχι απλώς «θρηνώ πρόωρα για κάτι που μπορεί να συμβεί, μπορεί και όχι», αλλά θρηνώ πρόωρα επειδή πιστεύω ακράδαντα ότι το χειρότερο δυνατό που μπορεί να συμβεί, θα συμβεί.


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2010)

Έψαχνα κι εγώ να βρω καμιά ωραία εικόνα. Είχε μια ωραία, έγχρωμη και μεγάλη, σαλονάτη, το δικό μου το βιβλίο, και θυμάμαι και το σκεπάρνι σε καίρια θέση. Απορώ μάλιστα που δύο φωτογραφίες που εντόπισα, ωραίες ήταν αλλά σκεπάρνι δεν έχουν.
Πρώτη
Δεύτερη

Οπότε έμεινα με αυτήν την ελαφρώς άθλια:








Κόμη, έχεις δίκιο, κι εγώ θυμάμαι ότι για παιδί κλαίγανε, όχι τόσο για γαμπρό, αλλά τη... θεωρία του Μέρφι δεν τη θυμάμαι.


----------



## sarant (Jun 4, 2010)

Αν είναι για προεξόφληση ευχάριστου γεγονότος έχεις πολλά αντίστοιχα στα αγγλικά. Για δυσάρεστο, δεν μου έρχεται τίποτε. To weep for the death of someone before he's even born, κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2010)

Ψάχνοντας να βρω αναφορές σε μεταφράσεις γερμανικών παραμυθιών στα ελληνικά, έπεσα στο δίτομο (και μάλλον κλασικό...) έργο του J. G. v. Hahn, Ελληνικά και αλβανικά παραμύθια. Στη σελίδα έφτασα ψάχνοντας συσχετισμούς Grimm και ελληνικών -και πραγματικά, ο Χαν παρουσιάζει και παρεμφερή παραμύθια. Δεν βρήκα όμως Σκερπανοσκοτωμένο, ούτε Έξυπνες οτιδήποτε.

Φυσικά, μια και ο Χαν (που θεωρείται ιδρυτής των αλβανικών σπουδών) είχε διατελέσει πρόξενος της Αυστρίας στα Γιάννινα το 1847, στη Σύρο το 1851 και γενικός πρόξενος στην Αθήνα από το 1869, καθόλου δεν θα με παραξένευε να είχε λειτουργήσει καταλυτικά σε κάποια έκδοση παραμυθιών (επί Όθωνα ακόμη) στα ελληνικά, συμπεριλαμβάνοντας και μεταφρασμένα γερμανικά παραμύθια.


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2010)

_Παιδί μου, σκεπαρνοφαωμένο μου,_ 
θυμάμαι να το λέει η γιαγιά μου, μόνο μια στάλα λιγότερο αμυδρά από τον Νίκελ. 
Και το νόημα μερφικό, όπως το λέει ο Κόμης Βάλταρ, με μια γενναία δόση σαρκασμού για την ανοησία όσων προεξοφλούν το απίθανο ενδεχόμενο.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 4, 2010)

nickel said:


> *Έλσα η ξύπνια*.



Παρούσα! Εννοώ οτι δεν έχω κοιμηθεί ακόμα, όχι τίποτ' άλλο...

Λοιπόν, εγώ το θυμάμαι το διδακτικό αυτό παραμύθι και το έλεγα και στα παιδιά μου. Δεν θυμάμαι να λεγόταν Έλσα η ηρωίδα, μάλλον ένα πιο παραδοσιακό όνομα είχε γιατί ήταν χωριατοπούλα. Πάντως, αυτό που μου έχει μείνει και το λέω σαν παροιμία -και ειλικρινά, νόμιζα οτι το λένε κι άλλοι- είναι η φράση «Αχ! Γιάννη μου, Γιαννάκη μου, σκεπαρνοσκοτωμένο μου παιδάκι μου!» συνήθως γι αυτούς που προκαταλαμβάνουν την αρνητική έκβαση ενός εγχειρήματος, συνηθέστατα δε, το λέω στον εαυτό μου...


----------

